# Derby Cursor Problem



## JokerX (3. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich seit einigen Stunden mit Apache Derby und stehe hier nun vor zwei Problemen:

1) Ich habe eine Verbindung initiiert und stelle nun folgende einfache Abfrage:


```
ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM tbl");
```

Was auch problemlos funktioniert wenn ich dann aber Befehle wie "rs.last()" oder "rs.getRow()" etc ausführen lassen will bekomme ich immer den Fehler:
"java.sql.SQLException: Die Methode 'last()' ist nur für Scroll-Cursor zulässig."

Das ganze hat schon mal unter MySQL problemlos funktioniert.
Woran könnte das liegen?

2) Die Abfrage  
	
	
	
	





```
rs = stmt.executeQuery("SHOW TABLES ");
```
 funktioniert auch nicht mehr. Als Fehler wird mir "Syntaxfehler: Encountered "SHOW" at line 1, column 1.".
Woran könnte das liegen?

Vielen Dank schon mal,

JokerX


----------



## Guest (3. Apr 2007)

zu 1) Du brauchst einen anderen Cursor als den Default-Cursor (ResultSet.TYPE_FORWARD_ONLY).
Siehe: http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic46547_letzter-datensatz-auslesen-brauch-kleinen-tipp.html

zu 2) SHOW ist MySQL-Dialekt. Tabellen kannst du über DatabaseMetadata (in Connection) abfragen.


----------



## JokerX (3. Apr 2007)

Wunderbar!!
Vielen Dank.


----------

